# Do I need a sump?



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a 120 gallon with Haps and I'm in the market for a bigger tank; 240-300 gallon. I've been looking on Craig's list and getting quotes from some aquarium production companies. One of the aquarium producers recommended getting a tank with overflow as he doesn't feel that canister filters work well with really big tanks. There's an acryllic 240 gallon for sale near me but it does not have an overflow. The guy's selling 4 aquatops along with it. I've been thinking about buying it but don't want a dirty tank. The tank I have now has a FX6 and a rena xp2 which seem to do fine but my fish aren't full grown and it's a much smaller tank. I'd like some feedback from folks with big tanks. Thanks.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have a 240 myself. i have a sump as well as 2 canisters. its really a matter of preference. as long as u have big enough canisters u will be fine. i personally like having a sump on anything over 125 gallon, but thats jus me. if u decide on using a sump, the tank itself does not need to be drilled or have built in overflows. u can buy an overflow box that does the same thing.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Just curious. You prefer a sump because you think it functions well? Asthetics?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

the sump provides a large are for bio, which i like. plus depending on the size of your sump u have that much more water in the system. For example if you have a 55 gallon sump, which lets say it's filled halfway. now you have an extra 25 gallons of water to your whole system. so instead of the tank being say a 240 gallon system its Now a 265 gallon systems volume wise. I also like the fact that any evaporation takes place in the sump rather than level in the tank.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

I like a sump for a combination of aesthetic and functional reasons. If you place it for easy access, it can make doing all your water changes and tank maintenance that much easier on you and your fish. You can do them all in the sump so you're not sticking your oily paws into the display and I think it's easier to get at/clean the mechanical filter than with a canister. Plus, you can hide lots of your equipment down there, heaters, filtration, bio-wheels, etc. Finally, you can use it as an iso tank if someone is getting beat up and you must get it out NOW lest the terrible eye-biter kill it. The added volume, as sumthinfishy mentioned, is helpful for stability. Also, though this isn't generally a giant problem in cichlid tanks as our water is often is well buffered in order to get the hardness and pH the fish like, you can run an off-cycle light on your sump with some fast-growing floating plants in there to keep your pH from dropping at night. Then you can feed the plants to your fish as a treat and throw out the excess to help export nitrates.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

sumthinfishy --- for example in a 125 drilled tank, an FX6 + sump will work ? If so, what size pump, in gph, will you recommend ? I am thinking of putting 2 pumps like Eheim model 2000 which is rated at 525 gph each. I figured with the FX6, do not really that much flow from the sump.

I will house 9 adult Frontosas in this tank.

Your input will be appreciated.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

chopsteeks said:


> sumthinfishy --- for example in a 125 drilled tank, an FX6 + sump will work ? If so, what size pump, in gph, will you recommend ? I am thinking of putting 2 pumps like Eheim model 2000 which is rated at 525 gph each. I figured with the FX6, do not really that much flow from the sump.
> 
> I will house 9 adult Frontosas in this tank.
> 
> Your input will be appreciated.


I have a similar tank. Currently running with a Mag12, which I find "adequate". Not enough current using the stock returns, but plenty of flow thru the media in the filter. Augmented with a FX6 it would be tremendous. In the past, I've run the tank with a Eheim 2128 in conjunction with the sump and it was better. With a FX6, I'm not sure that you'd benefit much from having 2 smaller pumps rather than a single larger one.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i agree with nodima (his set ups are beautiful by the way) i see no need for two return pumps unless u have dual returns. i use 2 myself because my tank has dual overlflows that drain into one sump. i have my returns 2 returns plumbed individually. that is just a personal preference. i could get away with single pump, but i like having one for each return. i think u would be ok with a single mag 5 or 7 depending on what size sump u will have.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

if u wanna know exactly what i would do, then here it is; i would go with a rena xp4 and a 30 gallon sump (36x12x16) powered by a mag 5 or 7. this is my opinion for a 125 gallon frontosa tank. that being said, i do think a 125 is a bit small for fronts. i would consider going 180 if possible.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Sumthinfishy.

240 is coming soon, but need to clear out some space in the basement for it.

Why XP4 ? I do love this filter as it has a good flow, 4 trays and has proven to be quite dependable.

Logic behind the choice of FX6 is the 2 return outputs and both outputs can easily be directed. Also the amount of output and input are adjustable.

If I go with 2 smaller return pumps, output power will not be strong enough to stir up the water/debrisall the way to the bottom. By using FX6, no need to add powerheads.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yes, yes. sorry i forgot about your big tank. didnt realize 125 was an example. lol. i love the xp3s and 4s. i cannot vouch for fx6 as i have never used one. good point on water mivement along the bottom also. i dont have to worry about that because i have built in overflows that are slotted on the bottom so iit draws off bottom as well. i also put my canister intakes close to bottom. if u do end up with a 240, here is my exact setup on my 240 (8x2x2) i have 30 gallon sump (dual overlows go into one sump) i use 2 quiet one return pumps because as i said i have 2 returns plumbed individually. in tandem with sump i also run an xp3 and an xp 4. my tank is full of huge ca cichlids and i am very happy with my filtration. i def think i could get away with just sump and xp4 though. since we are talking 240 gallon now, i would suggest a single return either a mag 7 or a mag 9 on your sump along with your fx6


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey I took your feedback into account and ended up picking up a 300 gallon with overflow/sump off CL last week. I have to say that the initial set up was a lot of work in comparison to a canister filter. My fx6 was a breeze to get going. It didn't help that the design of the stand made it very difficult to tighten the bulk heads. Spent a lot of time under the tank with a wrench and ended up cracking a bulkhead in the process. Clearly I'm not cut out to be a plumber. But finally it's set up!!!!! I'm looking forward to seeing over the long-term how well it functions.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

great, glad to hear it. i have to chuckle a little bit because i k ow exactly what u mean about bulk heads. on my first sump set up i ended up getting glue into bulkhead threads and THEN cracked it. i spent 3 hours using screw drivers that i would make red hot on my gas stove to slowly cut through bulk head very carefully as not to crack glass. then in order to find a replacement bulkhead i had to drive 40 min away to get one. ugh!!


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds like a disaster!! Glad to know I'm not the only one ran into problems. At the end of the day my wife informed me "there's something wrong with you." Good to know I'm not the only one who's spent a day living under the tank.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

From reading about sump/bulk head, you should only tighten the bulkhead nut by hand. Definitely not too much pressure as the logic is that the rubber washer will adhere to the glass and create a water tight seal. I know this is bit late as you already broke the plastic....but hey better breaking the plastic than glass.

No silicone either, let the rubber washer do the sealing.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah the LFS informed me of that when I bought a replacement bulkhead. Now I know. Just glad I didn't crack the tank.


----------

